# Vet on way back from Alps



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
We are in the Alps for Xmas and, rather than hanging around at Dunkerque on our way back, would like to find a vet on the route back. Has anyone any experience with this? An English speaking vet/receptioninst would be best but my French is slowly improving so not essential.
Many thanks dog lovers!!
Sally


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

Take a look at www.petplanet.co.uk or the French Yellow Pages, with an English version

www.pagesjaunes.fr

The local tourist offices will also be able to assist in sourcing a local vet.

Russell


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Russell
Do you know whether the "inland" vets are familiar with the passport scheme, as I'm not sure my French would be up to explaining it!
Thanks
Sally


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sally

We visit vets on the way back to Calais, just take the passport and point at the individual pages, helps if you have been to a French vet before. I find they just copy what the last one did.

Have a good trip Roy


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

taz said:


> Thanks Russell
> Do you know whether the "inland" vets are familiar with the passport scheme, as I'm not sure my French would be up to explaining it!
> Thanks
> Sally


Hi Sally

There is/ was a very good vet in Echternacht in Luxembourg, called Dr Fuchs. Not been there for a while but have used him before. Speaks english, and is familiar with the pet passport scheme.

It is located about halfway down the main pedestrian street in Echternacht on the right as you walk away from the main square.

The good thing about using him is that by the time you spend the night there after having the dog done (so to speak) (Good but pricy site across river in Echternachterbruch) you can head straight for the ferry.

Pete

PS. The German for vet is Tierartz


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sally,

On the way back from Grand Bornand in Feb. we went off to a vet in a nearby (3km) village. The campsite owners helped us set up a time and gave us general directions on how to find the vet (they had recently moved). The vet spoke no English and we struggled along in French, but it is really not difficult. They all seem to know about the passport scheme.

You may want to take your own Frontline if you want to save a bit.

Pete


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

We use-

Clinique Veterinaire du Haute Pont
5 Rue de Belfort
62500 Saint Omer
Tel 03 21 88 87 54

I have already booked our dogs in for Jan when we return from the Grand Bornand. Vet speaks excellent english and his receptionist too.

There is some parking outside but a massive car park just a few minutes walk away.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks all for your advice. We have visited the French vets before and (other than the most brutal tablet giving I have seen) it all went fine.

Norwegian Blue/Pete ... do you know which village the vet was in or the campsite you were at that helped you. Ideally I would like to get the dogs done either late New Years Eve or early on the 2nd Jan

Thanks again all

sally


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

We will be needing a vet on Sat 16th August before our crossing back into UK do you know if the vet in St Omer is open on Saturdays? Obviously I will ring them and book in closer to the date but just thought did I book my return on the wrong day! - Need to maximise holidays but also see a vet!!

Thank for the contact in St Omer


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Burneyinn said:


> We use-
> 
> Clinique Veterinaire du Haute Pont
> 5 Rue de Belfort
> ...


Hi how near to the Eurotunnel is this Vets please ? good point about Saturdays and vets being open and worth bearing in mind for return trips.


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sally,

The vet was in Saint-Jean-de-Sixt. We went on a Saturday, no appointment necessary, they are open for a few hours and you just go in and wait in the tiny waiting room. We were staying at Camping L'Escale.

If you are going to stay at L'Escale, email them and ask if they can find out for you when the vet will be open over New Year.

Hope that helps,
Pete


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Great news about St Jean we will be there on the return trip!!


----------

